

Java Magazine - AliCollins
http://www.oraclejavamagazine-digital.com/javamagazine/premiere2011

======
ukdm
A subscriber pop-up on the first page, a pop-up advert on the second, then
after the third page a subscription nudge that brings up a dialog box when you
try and close the tab. No thanks.

